# Domain and DNS ok but still can't browse the website



## rowinms (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have a registered domain, also a custom dns. But i still can't browse the website e.g http://www.mydomain.com, but If I browse the IP, it works fine, anything I miss?

here are some key settings in httpd.conf

```
Listen ipaddress:80
ServerAdmin [email]myemail@address.com[/email]
ServerName mydomain.com:80
<VirtualHost ipaddress:80>
     ServerName mydomain.com
     ServerAlias [url]www.mydomain.com[/url]
     ServerAdmin [email]myemail@address.com[/email]
     DocumentRoot /user/address
     DirectoryIndex index.php index.html index.htm
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost ipaddress:80>
     ServerName mydomain.com
     redirect / [url]http://www.mydomain.com[/url]
</VirtualHost>
```
is there anything I miss? thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2009)

Use *dig* and/or *nslookup* to see if the domain resolves correctly. Sometimes it can take up to 24 hours for changes to propagate.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 11, 2009)

Exactly. First find out what the glue records for your domain are with whois.

Then run [cmd=]dig @nameserver1 A www.your.domain[/cmd] and [cmd=]dig @nameserver2 A www.your.domain[/cmd].

If they both resolve, you may have a negative lookup cached in your DNS, which usually takes about 4 hours to disappear.

If both don't resolve, your domain hoster is sleeping at his desk.


----------



## rowinms (Jun 12, 2009)

*Solved*

Hi SirDice and Dutch

I believe it took an hour to reolve the dns. Then it was okay, and so far, until today, it is still fine. thanks again.


----------



## rocky (Jun 12, 2009)

Your domain information needs to be updated by other DNS servers in the world. This often takes 24 hours to finish.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 12, 2009)

No new domain information is 'updated by other DNS servers in the world'. We're not talking about BGP here ... 

If any DNS server in the world gets a request for a domain it doesn't know about yet, it will take the usual route (root servers, TLD servers, etc) to determine the authoritative DNS servers and query them directly (caching the result). 

As soon as the authoritative DNS servers for a domain are online and have the proper records, any DNS server in the world will resolve the domain immediately.

In the case of a *changed* record on an *existing* domain, you're correct. Most records have a TTL of 24 hours, so a changed A record may take at most 24 hours to reach a DNS server that has the old record *cached*. DNS servers that do not have the old record cached will resolve the correct record immediately.


----------

